# Should I change my puppy's name? (After six weeks...)



## Sharandsons (Jan 26, 2011)

Okay so this might seem a little weird cause I have had her for 6 weeks already... I picked out the name Maggy because I like the name, and also because I never had that "Aha!" moment when thinking of a name for her and that seemed to be the best out of random names I liked. Well, yesterday I had the "Aha" moment and realized I thought the name Cookie would be awesome. Plus she actually responds to Cookie when I say it, as far as Maggy she doesn't care either way. (She's an aloof ignore you type of dog, we are working on that ) Now I will say that Cookie is a nick name I give all types of treats that I give my birds, dogs, and when they where little, the kids. I just call everything Cookie. (If I change her name I promise I'll stop calling goodies cookies so I don't confuse her) Pros, I love the name and she gets excited when I say it. Cons, changing vet records, not so bad, but changing mircochip, maybe hard, and fighting with my Husband cause he he hated her name to begin with (but will probably hate cookie too ) Any thoughts? *She's 14 weeks old now, btw...


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey, if you like the name and want to call her Cookie, go right ahead. Especially if she responds to it.
I don't know about changing the microchip info since I've never done it, but I don't see that it could be that hard.
If you can't change it, you can have the vet include the name in the records, like Cookie aka Maggy Whatever.

I had a cat we named Samantha and never called her that. She was Kitty. So at the vet her chart read as Samantha (Kitty).


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Ha ha--my cat ended up with the name "Baby" (which I never would have picked) because that is what I kept calling her when she was a kitten and she responded to it. Have you tried training her to respond to "Maggie"? 

When I say the word "cookie" in my house 2 dogs come running!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Is your puppy a german shepherd? This, to me, is like people naming their babies "Apple" and "coco." Think of them as an adult.

Do you want an adult GSD named cookie? If so, sure, change the name. Adults names are changed all the time when they are adopted by someone else and they adjust just fine.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I think its never too late. If she responds to it more than her old name, why not give it a chance. Yes. Paperwork will need to be changed but if the microchip is difficult to change just remember she was registered under another name. Some of my pets started with certain names that evolved to different ones later. I just remember that they were first known as blah or that its their formal name and the other is the other is a nickname.


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

Haha funny I actually used cookie as nickname for our dog


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You can change if you want. I have two dogs I got as adults and changed their call names.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree, change it if you want. Stosh answers to other things besides his name


----------



## Sharandsons (Jan 26, 2011)

> Is your puppy a german shepherd? This, to me, is like people naming their babies "Apple" and "coco." Think of them as an adult.





> Do you want an adult GSD named cookie?


Okay where do I start... Yes she is a GSD. Yes I would not care if she was an adult named Cookie. I knew a MONSTER Rotti who lived a good long life going by the name of Thumper, yes Thumper from Bambi, and he was owned by a truck driver. Giving her a cutesy baby name, I promise you, does not mean I will or do treat her like a baby, though they are all my babies... if that makes sense. I understand if you don't like the name, and being a Mom, I've seen some people make up some pretty oddball names for their kids, but she's a dog. I always have fun naming my pets and the "fun" part just happened to come late with her. I also have Boston the Boston Terrier AKA Bo bo, Poor lil Tink Tink (google it, it's funny, its from Kat Williams) the parrot, Mr Bubbles the Parakeet and my daughter Emma who goes by MnM at home (The candy not the rapper) Anyway, if your main concern is that I gave a dog like a GSD a baby name that I would treat her like a baby, don't worry about it  At 14 weeks old she's already expected to act like a lady, just like her big brother Bo bo. Well he's more of a gentleman, but you get the point lol.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I had an aprox. 6 month lab puppy in my care while she recovered from being hit by a car. Her adopted owner changed her name six different times in the three months I had her. It got to the point that when I would take her to the vet (twice a week) to get her bandages changed, they'd ask, "What's her name today?" LOL. She even had three different name tags made for her. It was silly, but because the owner didn't live with her in the beginning, it was difficult to find the perfect name. When I talk to my friend about her I go through the last names she had, "How's LuckyVegasDiamond doing?"


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I say change it if you want. Wolfie responds to lots of different names. I call him Punky Poo. LOL! We had a cat once who's name was Brandy. After a year, for some reason, we all started calling him George. He seemed more like a George than a Brandy.


----------



## Petrarch (Apr 13, 2010)

Call her Cookie, she responds to it, she won't miss the other name.


----------

